# Dresser 515 loader



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi guys I'm looking in to a loader its a 1987 dresser 515 I would like to know a little bit more about it from guys that have them. Are they good how much hp does it have what size pusher can I use any input will help thanks alot


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

No experience with them .... always thought they looked cool. Until i ran a Hough, front ride loader...VERY goofy if you're used to a traditional, rear-ride loader.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

excav8ter;1970742 said:


> No experience with them .... always thought they looked cool. Until i ran a Hough, front ride loader...VERY goofy if you're used to a traditional, rear-ride loader.


I was going to say the same thing we had a Hough H 60 and being an old unit but same size as the 515 you have to like sitting in the front of articulation that being said it was good at moving dirt I know a few people who had the internationals and they had no problems.


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

We have a 1996 515CH. Bit heaver than the 515. Run a 12' pusher 120 hp. Would like to find another one have not run out of power. 2nd gear is about 8 mph.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My next purchase will be a 515b or 515c. They are priced very reasonable and are not bad to get parts for. I plan to take the 12ft box off of my 721c and put it on the 515..


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

blaster;1970831 said:


> We have a 1996 515CH. Bit heaver than the 515. Run a 12' pusher 120 hp. Would like to find another one have not run out of power. 2nd gear is about 8 mph.


Would that be able to push a 14 foot box? We have a 90 HP skid pushing a 12 foot Avalanche box with basically no problem.
Steve


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure if the Dresser will be the same but, I know the W series Case loaders (cab on the front part like a Dresser) will give you a thrashing. Having the cab on the back is the way to go.


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

I think most of the time it would push a 14' we also run a 580 sm case with a 12' pusher the dresser is much faster with a load


----------

